# Ableton Live 11 cpu spikes



## Tavman (Apr 7, 2021)

Hi ,
I am getting huge cpu spikes in Abelton 11. i tested the same patches in Ableton 10 and no such spikes occured.
i saw in reddit that many users are experiencing the same problems. it can be a single omnisphere patch which
is crazy. Your thoughts. ableton is quiet about it. we are beta testers again.


----------



## styledelk (Apr 7, 2021)

It's software. Everyone is always a beta tester.
Ableton did a pretty extensive beta for 11. I was seeing the spikes (even leading to crashes when leaving Live open for a night). I'm sure they'll get resolved. Things are already better in the last two patches, at least.


----------



## ashX (Apr 7, 2021)

Well tbh I haven't seen any cpu spikes with my Ableton 11. Even tho Omnisphere is known to be laggy, I never gonna get it till they fix their lags with UI.


----------



## Karljazz (May 23, 2021)

styledelk said:


> It's software. Everyone is always a beta tester.
> Ableton did a pretty extensive beta for 11. I was seeing the spikes (even leading to crashes when leaving Live open for a night). I'm sure they'll get resolved. Things are already better in the last two patches, at least.


 I hope they solve it in future updates, I already thought that is hardware issues. thanks for the info


----------



## jcrosby (May 23, 2021)

Also not seeing spikes in Live 11. (Did during the beta but have been fine since release). All my instruments behave the same as they did in Live 10.

Are you on an m1 by any chance? The beta has a thread about this, spikes are off the chart. Ableton are working on it though as they specifically started the thread asking for m1 users to report behavior...


----------



## Tavman (May 24, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> Also not seeing spikes in Live 11. (Did during the beta but have been fine since release). All my instruments behave the same as they did in Live 10.
> 
> Are you on an m1 by any chance? The beta has a thread about this, spikes are off the chart. Ableton are working on it though as they specifically started the thread asking for m1 users to report behavior...


Hi i am on Mojave . not an m1 chip. by the way a multitude of users on reddit are experiencing this also.


----------



## jcrosby (May 24, 2021)

Tavman said:


> Hi i am on Mojave . not an m1 chip. by the way a multitude of users on reddit are experiencing this also.


Bummer. I'm on 10.15. Not sure if that has any impact or not but I can see in the beta that 11's performance is pretty bleak for some... Hope they get your sorted out in an update soon!


----------



## Solarsentinel (May 25, 2021)

There is some treads on the ableton forum. So i think they aware of that and would be solved with the next update.


----------

